# Elite Ambulance ***Shutdown*** RIP!



## JBLS14

Another IFT Los angeles company on the list for medical fraud Elite ambulance has officially shut it doors today.
wow about 40-50 Riggs out of service. I wonder who next ANY suggestions????


----------



## ffemt8978

JBLS14 said:


> Another IFT Los angeles company on the list for medical fraud Elite ambulance has officially shut it doors today.
> wow about 40-50 Riggs out of service. I wonder who next ANY suggestions????


Do you have a source link for this?


----------



## JBLS14

I dont i was just inform just hours ago i stopped at there station in venice and all there riggs and equipment are being collected. employees are dropping off there uniform and receiving there final checks


----------



## fatkid

My thoughts and prayers are with the EMT's who just lost their jobs.


----------



## toyskater86

sad.....


----------



## gonefishing

LOL like nobody saw that coming.


----------



## JBLS14

gonefishing said:


> LOL like nobody saw that coming.


Lol why is this funny?, there lots of Emt's that really do care about there job, it's not there fault that these  companies don't know how to run there  Business.


----------



## gonefishing

JBLS14 said:


> Lol why is this funny?, there lots of Emt's that really do care about there job, it's not there fault that these  companies don't know how to run there  Business.


This has been coming for a while.  The owner was kicked out of a county meeting for falsely representing as having ALS services.  Now they need to go after Ambulife aka Medlife, All Town and anybody else with a funky name.


----------



## JBLS14

gonefishing said:


> This has been coming for a while.  The owner was kicked out of a county meeting for falsely representing as having ALS services.  Now they need to go after Ambulife aka Medlife, All Town and anybody else with a funky name.


I agree I would like to see all these shady *** EMS companies GONE! I know your from l.a what company you think is a legit company as far as IFT?


----------



## gonefishing

JBLS14 said:


> I agree I would like to see all these shady *** EMS companies GONE! I know your from l.a what company you think is a legit company as far as IFT?


Well most 911 providers run ift.  Thats bread and butter.
Amr, Bowers, Care, Cole Schaefer, Mc Cormick.  Not because they are 911 BUT these are the originals that stood the sands of time.
Amr= nough said, Bowers= oldest and first in Los Angeles, Care even thiugh now falk theyve been around since 69.  Cole Schaefer another grand father, Mc cormick again another grand father, and nothing to do with the Armenian/Russian mafia or dirty shinnanigans.


----------



## JBLS14

gonefishing said:


> Well most 911 providers run ift.  Thats bread and butter.
> Amr, Bowers, Care, Cole Schaefer, Mc Cormick.  Not because they are 911 BUT these are the originals that stood the sands of time.
> Amr= nough said, Bowers= oldest and first in Los Angeles, Care even thiugh now falk theyve been around since 69.  Cole Schaefer another grand father, Mc cormick again another grand father, and nothing to do with the Armenian/Russian mafia or dirty shinnanigans.


i just don't understand why these Russian/Armenian go the EMS route rip off pt for there Medicare/ medical , so sad makes me piss!


----------



## gonefishing

JBLS14 said:


> i just don't understand why these Russian/Armenian go the EMS route rip off pt for there Medicare/ medical , so sad makes me piss!


Because it's easy money.  They open up in OC to establish themselves and than waltz on in file with the LADOT which should have NOTHING to do with ambulances and keep going until they have to file with the county office for a sticker and pass.  What they do is use one family members credit run it into the ground make crazy profits have that family member file for bankruptcy and the cycle repeats.  Like one of the owners of medlife, when in trouble he runs back to Armenia comes back gets a weird job title and plays puppet master just like lifeline or Paul Scarborough of now PRN.


----------



## ViolynEMT

gonefishing said:


> Well most 911 providers run ift.  Thats bread and butter.
> Amr, Bowers, Care, Cole Schaefer, Mc Cormick.  Not because they are 911 BUT these are the originals that stood the sands of time.
> Amr= nough said, Bowers= oldest and first in Los Angeles, Care even thiugh now falk theyve been around since 69.  Cole Schaefer another grand father, Mc cormick again another grand father, and nothing to do with the Armenian/Russian mafia or dirty shinnanigans.



I sure wish Phoenix had a selection. We have two options here and that is only very recent since AMR came into town.


----------



## looker

Are you sure they are totally shutdown?  They are still answering their phone


----------



## looker

gonefishing said:


> Because it's easy money.  They open up in OC to establish themselves and than waltz on in file with the LADOT which should have NOTHING to do with ambulances and keep going until they have to file with the county office for a sticker and pass.  What they do is use one family members credit run it into the ground make crazy profits have that family member file for bankruptcy and the cycle repeats.  Like one of the owners of medlife, when in trouble he runs back to Armenia comes back gets a weird job title and plays puppet master just like lifeline or Paul Scarborough of now PRN.


I wish people actually knew what was requested of ambulance company in Los Angeles and Los Angeles County. Until County recent change there was no legal requirement to have County license. LA had 1 year  experience management requirement. To save on money as startup people would open in oc to get that requirement and then would apply for LA license


----------



## emergency123

This is an email that is going around to all area service providers
Good afternoon!

  Elite Ambulance is reaching out all of the local ambulance companies.  Tomorrow we are having a sale at our corporate office in Los Angeles.  We are selling everything needed to stock ambulances, jump bags, and your supply room!  BVM, Oxygen Mask, Trauma Dressing, Band Aids, OP/NP airways, Suction tubing, Bandages, Stryker Gurneys and stair chairs as well as back boards and break away flats are just some of the items we have for sale.  If you need supplies at a discounted rate for your BLS or CCT programs please come in tomorrow between 0900-1700!


2065 Venice Blvd Los Angeles, CA 90006



For any inquiries please email me back at *email removed*


See you all tomorrow, Thank you!





** info removed **


----------



## Mufasa556

I'm so there! Gonna get me some Elite swag.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

Quit calling these outfits EMS. 

They are not EMS, they are non emergent medical transport


----------



## MRSA

gonefishing said:


> This has been coming for a while.  The owner was kicked out of a county meeting for falsely representing as having ALS services.  Now they need to go after Ambulife aka Medlife, All Town and anybody else with a funky name.



You're getting your wish.

Medlife has maybe a few months left before they have to force closure. I imagine THEN they'll hide behind AmbuLife or whatever the hell other company they bought. 

Pretty impressed that they're all getting closed for medi medi and not because of the current county license requirements. I thought LA County would be bumping off all these ****ty BLS Armenian owned companies.

Not sad to see 'em go, but man. For the companies left over they're going to be FLOODED! Time to hire those EMTs into their open arms.

Also everyone who just lost their job, stay away from Explorer-1 in Compton. 

My opinion is go for the companies list above I.E. AMR, Bowers, etc.


----------



## gonefishing

MRSA said:


> You're getting your wish.
> 
> Medlife has maybe a few months left before they have to force closure. I imagine THEN they'll hide behind AmbuLife or whatever the hell other company they bought.
> 
> Pretty impressed that they're all getting closed for medi medi and not because of the current county license requirements. I thought LA County would be bumping off all these ****ty BLS Armenian owned companies.
> 
> Not sad to see 'em go, but man. For the companies left over they're going to be FLOODED! Time to hire those EMTs into their open arms.
> 
> Also everyone who just lost their job, stay away from Explorer-1 in Compton.
> 
> My opinion is go for the companies list above I.E. AMR, Bowers, etc.


Bowers is now amr lol


----------



## Mufasa556

Saw these today out in the auction lot at 213th St and Avalon in the city Carson.








Counted 25 rigs plus the Sup truck


----------



## looker

Mufasa556 said:


> Saw these today out in the auction lot at 213th St and Avalon in the city Carson.
> 
> View attachment 2199
> 
> 
> View attachment 2197
> View attachment 2198
> 
> 
> Counted 25 rigs plus the Sup truck


They got closer to 50 units.


----------



## fatkid

JBLS14 said:


> Another IFT Los angeles company on the list for medical fraud Elite ambulance has officially shut it doors today.
> wow about 40-50 Riggs out of service. I wonder who next ANY suggestions????


They are still running a couple rigs.  I have seen them out trans. patients and confirmed with a guy I know that used to work there until recently.


----------



## looker

fatkid said:


> They are still running a couple rigs.  I have seen them out trans. patients and confirmed with a guy I know that used to work there until recently.



That is way over simplified. When Medicare suspect company of fraud, they freeze payment until they have a chances to do an audit. During that time company gets no payment from medicare. It appears that broker such as Logisticare etc are also freezing them out as well. The only place that might still be giving them some business is Olympia hospital as I seen few of their units there. Depending how the audit goes, they might be gone forever or they might be able to reopen. Only time will tell on exactly what will happen.


----------



## Mufasa556

All I know is I'm going to cruise down to the auction yard and pick me up a rig to thrash in the desert. 

Maybe get a Sup truck as well.


----------



## gonefishing

Mufasa556 said:


> All I know is I'm going to cruise down to the auction yard and pick me up a rig to thrash in the desert.
> 
> Maybe get a Sup truck as well.


If Bowers were smart they would be down there buying to retire older stuff with this stuff.  But from what I've seen in the past amr takeovers usually get all new equipment to begin with.


----------



## Mufasa556

I was thinking the same thing. From what little time I had to look, those rigs don't look to be in too bad of shape. They're much newer than what my company is currently rocking. 

I'm sure you'll see the depravity oozing serpent managers from the surrounding companies standing there salivating with their bidding number in hand.


----------



## looker

Here are the facts that as i know them as of today.

1) They didn't get shutdown by FBI. 
2) Owner didn't get arrested and no one is looking for him
3) They are not totally gone, they still have some private contracts left
4) They shutdown after medicare investigator showed up and requested medical records for patient and also medicare ruled other patients were ineligible and demand money back for them.


----------



## fatkid

looker said:


> Here are the facts that as i know them as of today.
> 
> 1) They didn't get shutdown by FBI.
> 2) Owner didn't get arrested and no one is looking for him
> 3) They are not totally gone, they still have some private contracts left
> 4) They shutdown after medicare investigator showed up and requested medical records for patient and also medicare ruled other patients were ineligible and demand money back for them.



How did you get the skinny on them.


----------



## looker

fatkid said:


> How did you get the skinny on them.


I talked to someone that used to be in their management.


----------



## Levi95

MRSA said:


> You're getting your wish.
> 
> Medlife has maybe a few months left before they have to force closure. I imagine THEN they'll hide behind AmbuLife or whatever the hell other company they bought.
> 
> Pretty impressed that they're all getting closed for medi medi and not because of the current county license requirements. I thought LA County would be bumping off all these ****ty BLS Armenian owned companies.
> 
> Not sad to see 'em go, but man. For the companies left over they're going to be FLOODED! Time to hire those EMTs into their open arms.
> 
> Also everyone who just lost their job, stay away from Explorer-1 in Compton.
> 
> My opinion is go for the companies list above I.E. AMR, Bowers, etc.


I just started working at medlife not long ago I hope it doesn't shut down. I'm glad to see elite shut it's doors tho, I hated working at that pile of crap


----------



## gonefishing

Levi95 said:


> I just started working at medlife not long ago I hope it doesn't shut down. I'm glad to see elite shut it's doors tho, I hated working at that pile of crap


That place has fraud all over the place.  Amazes me their still around.


----------



## BASICallyEMT

Followed me to AMR


----------



## escapedcaliFF

I just found a guy on Ebay selling 3 of their old ambos lol.


----------



## fatkid

BASICallyEMT said:


> View attachment 2470
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Followed me to AMR


where did you find the photos.


----------



## Mufasa556

AMRs back parking lot? 

At least now It'll actually be used to do EMS related business.


----------



## BASICallyEMT

fatkid said:


> where did you find the photos.


Found it in our parking lot


----------



## fatkid

That's hilarious


----------



## Kim McCarthy

Does anyone that worked at Elite have their W2 forms from LAST years taxes 2014?  To file this year, we need to have Elites Tax ID number, which would show on your old 2014 W2.

My son only worked there Feb - June 2015, but like everyone else, he did not get his 2015 W2's.  The state tax office was called, they could tell us that Elite did file their 1st and 2nd quarter taxes, but not their 3rd or 4th (probably because they were already closed down). The tax office wouldn't give our accountant the Tax ID number, so we can't file electronically.  Instead we're having to file with information from his last paycheck stub, and we have to do it manually on paper and wait a long time for the return to come back.  If we could get the Tax ID number, it would be faster.  Fortunately, the amounts that show on his last paycheck stub, is what they show at the tax office, so that's good.  They just don't put the TAX ID on paychecks, only W2's.


----------



## BASICallyEMT

I might have an older one from like 2013. I'm working a 36 so I can look for you tomorrow night.


----------



## Kim McCarthy

BASICallyEMT, that would be great, if you could look that tax id number up for us!  This is company is the gift that keeps on giving, but they sure had some great employees!  Thank you thank you!


----------



## Kim McCarthy

Did anyone find the CA or Federal Tax ID number on their 2014 or previous w2 forms?


----------

